

ODA - Online Disassembler - jazzdan
http://onlinedisassembler.com/odaweb/run_hex

======
anigbrowl
_For those who don't have showdead enabled..._

SparrowOS 2 hours ago | link [dead] | -26%

I made a disassembler It's mostly just a binary search through the opcodes.
The trick is ordering them.
<http://www.sparrowos.com/Wb/Compiler/Unassembler.html> Yes, I typed all this
shit by hand. It's not complete.
<http://www.sparrowos.com/Wb/Compiler/OpCodes.html>

\--

I haven't really gotten to grips with SparrowOS yet as I don't program enough
to fully understand/appreciate it, but this makes it that bit more desirable
as a hacking tool. Thank you.

~~~
tptacek
He wrote a disassembler as a hand-hacked state machine. A crazy amount of
focus.

"-26%"?

~~~
anigbrowl
FeelHN does sntiment analysis for HN posts - I find it a useful indicator that
it might be time to step away from a particular discussion or take a break
from HN.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/feelhn/hpnealkfodh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/feelhn/hpnealkfodhijkldoeigafncbllcbnbg)

------
unwind
Fantastic feature to show branches graphically in the margin as arrows.

Blindingly obvious, but still saves a lot of mental effort in keeping
addresses in your head.

Haven't seen any "desktop disassembler" (that sounds furniture-related) do
that.

~~~
borski
IDA Pro shows branches/jumps as a graph, which I think is even better:
[http://www.hex-
rays.com/products/ida/pix/5_plain_graph_view....](http://www.hex-
rays.com/products/ida/pix/5_plain_graph_view.gif)

When not in graph mode, it'll show jump arrows in the margin:
<http://www.chip.de/ii/146940129_e98df3e41d.jpg>

~~~
wladimir
IDA Pro is crazily expensive though, and probably not worth it unless you're
doing reverse engineering / exploit finding for a living. For example it's a
bit overkill for just looking at disassembly to see what code the compiler has
written, which (I think) is the common use case of objdump.

~~~
anigbrowl
That's true, and it seems to bog down easily in my (limited) experience with
it. Ollydbg is fast and free, and very navigable. <http://www.ollydbg.de/> Oh,
it too has arrows. That's what I mean by navigable. 32 bit only though.

~~~
tptacek
Ollydbg has more or less given way to Immunity Debugger, which is what you
should be checking out if that's the flavor of reversing tool you're after.

I don't know a lot of people who use IDA as a debugger and like it.

On the other hand, IDA's a better disassembler (and not just because it
handles multiple architectures) than Olly. It's the industry standard for a
good reason.

Hopper.app is giving it a run for its money on x86 and ARM. Hopper is all I
use now.

I think it's ironic that people think IDA is too expensive; it's not expensive
enough, given its total addressable market. IDA's prices are so low that they
artificially depress the market for all reverse engineering tools, which
anchor or orbit around IDA's price point. Hex-Rays is trying to break out of
that with the decompiler, but then Hopper did a good-enough decompiler and
bundled it into a $100 tool.

Professionals that use IDA (a) rely on it heavily (b) can use the same version
of IDA for years and years (c) routinely bill out over 250-300/hr and (d)
number in the tens of thousands. It's an interesting business case study.

~~~
anigbrowl
Most interesting! I just do reversing for fun rather than profit, but Immunity
and Hopper both look very impressive.

------
tptacek
Looks like it's objdump built for all-architectures.

~~~
gsg
Certainly has some of objdump's quirks. 8d bc 27 00 00 00 00 => lea
0x0(%edi,%eiz,1),%edi.

I was half expecting a disassembler written in Javascript.

------
kanzure
It would be great to be able to paste a url to others of a work-in-progress
pastebin-style dump of something I'm commenting or reversing. Also, symfiles.

~~~
adotout
This is actually a feature we're currently working on. Thanks for reinforcing
the need.

------
iseyler
The site barfs when I upload the BareMetal OS kernel for disassembly. Is there
a size limit? The kernel is x86-64 and only 16KiB in size.

~~~
adotout
No, it's just an immature website. I'm one of the creators. The site is just a
hobby now among friends, and since we all have families, it's slow going.
Thanks for the feedback everyone!

